# Rabbit Spay And Neuter



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Does anyone know the price range of spaying and neutering rabbits?

I have 1 boy and 1 girl. And they both need fixing, they are both around 1 year.

I am willing to spend the money if it is a lot, I just hope I don't HAVE to.

Mainly because I want my rabbits to live long healthy lives, AND I would love to bond them together.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I believe its approx $98 in my area for a rabbit neuter and about $130 for a spay.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

It's close to 300 for both in some areas I called here :-X

It's for the best I guess heh.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah and those prices were for a rescue, who I just found out are given a discount by their vet. So its likely even more. Yikes!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Okay So i called the Vet.
She is one of the best vets in NY, she ONLY does Rabbits and cats and has dozens of rave reveiws.

It is 55 for a Checkup for each Bunny. I have 2 bunnies.
And 200-250 for A nueter and 300-350 for a Spay.

So I am gonna be spending $700-750$....ouch.
Oh well, I just want them to be healthy.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thats a bit pricey. I would look around at your other options for sure. Someone else may be just as experienced. You could also consider just getting the boy neutered... or visa versa.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

The girl HAS to be neutered.

Female rabbits have a very high chance of getting Uterus Cancer if not spayed.

She is actually one of the more affordable vets around, the best rabbit vet, and very close to where I am.

I looked into other vets, some had cheaper Surgery s, but much more expensive Checkup fees. So it came out to be the same anyway.

I am so glad I only need this surgery once xD Then on it's just $110 a year for both my bunnies to get checkups.
barring other health issues.

I go to another Vet for my rats, because this women only does bunnies and cats.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

AI found out today that my rabbit vet is also one of the most Highly recommended Rat vets in my area (NYC, Long island area)

What luck haha, I have been looking for a good new vet since my old vets clinic was burned down in a tragic accident.

Anyways, they kids had their checkup. And both Syd my boy, and Berlin my girl are in totally perfect health, and the vet loved them heh.

They have their surgery on September 9th, and then a month until they are fully healed and the hormones die down before they can begin to be bonded together.
Keep your fingers crossed for me that all goes well


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thats great news!!! Good luck to your babies for their surgery and I wish they a speedy recovery and a happy life together. Keep us updated! And do you have any pics of them?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words 

I will be posting Pictures of Sydney and Berlin and a lot of my other pets in a thread in this section very soon.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Okay new question.

What should I use as flooring for a C&C cage? I am saving for a coroplast base from Guineapigcages.com. But it's not top priority right now.
Anything I can use for a while?
After his surgery in september the vet said litter training would be even easier. But until then little turds all over the place.
Should I cut cardboard to size and cover it in linoleum?
I say that because I have some left over linoleum.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Woo!
Today both my bunnies came back from the Vet.
They had their surgery yesterday and were boarded overnight to keep an eye on them It went very well and I am extremely pleased with this vets level of competence and knowledge. 
Both my babies are on a dosage of Metacam for the pain for a few days, and then should be back to normal.

Not to mention it was VERY affordable. I was prepared to pay close to $700 for the both of them+boarding+Metacam 
but it came out to $415! Thats great.
The vet was also extremely knowledgeable about Rats, and she was highly recommended by another rat owner. So from now on I am gonna be taking my rats there.
For anyone in the NYC+Long island area, I highly recommend Dr.Saver at Catnips and Carrots.

She is also one the only vet I have ever seen that specializes in not all exotics but Small companion mammals, like Rabbits, Rats, and Hamsters.


----------

